# Lebenszeichen von StefanS



## AndreA (7. Nov. 2008)

Hi zusammen, 

alle die StefanS kennen soll ich ausrichten das er zur Zeit soviel um die Ohren hat das es ihm nicht möglich ist im Forum zu lesen bzw posten.

Wann StefanS wieder hier im Forum aktiv wieder wird steht in den Sternen, aber sobald er mehr Zeit hat wird er sich selbstverständlich wieder melden.

(Hoffentlich dreht mir Stefan jetzt nicht den Hals um, denn der letze Absatz hab ich mir ausgedacht,   na mal sehen) 


Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## rainthanner (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Lebenszeichen von StefanS*

Hallo Andrea, 



Vielleicht hat Stefan einfach den Hauptwohnsitz in seinen wunderbaren Weinkeller verlegt?  


Bestell mal schöne Grüße von mir. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Lebenszeichen von StefanS*

... na solang er uns grundsätzlich "treu" bleibt ist doch alles in Butter


----------



## elkop (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Lebenszeichen von StefanS*

wie soll StefanS dir, AndreA, den hals umdrehen für den zweiten, eigenmächtig erfundenen absatz, wenn er keine zeit   hat, im forum zu lesen? also besteht doch keine gefahr, oder? 

lg elke


----------



## AndreA (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Lebenszeichen von StefanS*

@ Rainer, 
schön wäre es,  aber leider ist das nicht der Fall er hat beruflich so viel zu tun. Natürlich werde ich Grüße von Dir bestellen.

@ Joachim,

jo das sag ich Dir  

@ Elkop,

 ganz einfach,  wenn er wieder hier liest wird er -  diesen von mir erstellten Thread lesen - dafür kenne ich ihn zu gut  

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

